# se volcó plenamente porque hubiera justicia en su país



## MarMenor

Hola: 
Por ejemplo, quiero decir: Se volcó plenamente porque hubiera justicia en su país...
La palabra se volcó la he querido usar varias veces pero no sé cómo se traduce al inglés, busqué en el diccionario pero no sé. Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

Si la frase es correcta, el verbo en alemán para volcarse, es sich engagieren (für etwas sich engagieren). _Er engagiert sich für die Gerechtigkeit in seinem Land._


----------



## MarMenor

Muchísimas gracias.  < ... > Un saludo.


----------



## ayuda?

*Se volcó plenamente por X*:  < ... >

*Otras posibles opciones: M*ö*gliche weitere Vorschl*ä*ge:*
sich völlig und ganz in eine Sache einbeziehen
an einer Sache völlig beteiligt sein
sich einer Sache völlig zu beteiligen?? [ob das richtig ist]
Er möchte total mit einer Sache verbunden sein.
sich für eine Sache vollkommen einsetzen
sich einer Sache zu widmen [menos literal,sin embargo, vale también, creo—la misma idea]

l Das alles müssen wir von den Muttersprachlern prüfen lassen, aber ich glaube, die stimmen alle.


----------



## MarMenor

Thanks, Dank


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



ayuda? said:


> *Se volcó plenamente por X*:  < ... >
> 
> *Otras posibles opciones: M*ö*gliche weitere Vorschl*ä*ge:*
> 1. sich völlig und ganz in eine Sache einbeziehen
> 2. an einer Sache völlig beteiligt sein
> 3. sich einer Sache völlig zu beteiligen?? [ob das richtig ist]
> 4. Er möchte total mit einer Sache verbunden sein.
> 5. sich für eine Sache vollkommen einsetzen
> 6. sich einer Sache widmen [menos literal,sin embargo, vale también, creo—la misma idea]



La opción 3. no es posible en alemán. Las otras opciones serían posibles en los contextos apropiados. 
En el contexto de "Gerechtigkeit", yo diría, como Geviert:
_Er engagierte sich mit ganzer Kraft für Gerechtigkeit in seinem Land. 
_o_
 Er setzte sich mit ganzer Kraft für Gerechtigkeit in seinem Land ein_.


----------

